# Beam Bending



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

Check it out:

Chance to have it done 

i think i'm getting it done


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

FYI: If there are any Los Angeles adjacent people who want it done...

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=64184


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I'm getting mine bent in a couple of months...can't wait


----------

